# Whiting limit..FL??



## huntindawg (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm looking at the new fl fishing regs and can't find a length limit or a total keep limit for whiting?  Is there not one? What's the deal?


----------



## diamondback (Feb 17, 2008)

no limit on length or size. keep em all .they eat great and pull pretty good on bass tackle.


----------



## huntindawg (Feb 17, 2008)

10-4..thanks for the response..i wasn't sure if there was a limit or not.


----------

